# Nioxin shampoo while pregnant



## honeybun (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been using Nioxin shampoo and conditioner for awhile now. I know I did not use it while pregnant with my first baby. Now I am 19 weeks pregnant with my 2nd one and it just dawned on me - is it safe to use it while pregnant? I looked online and it seems that it is OK. But I am still concerned. Any experiences with it?
Thank you!


----------



## TexasMum (Jun 7, 2008)

I have always used it during all my pregnancies. I was not aware there was a question of it's safety.


----------



## honeybun (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, thank you! you calmed me here!


----------



## nick&jonmom (Jan 15, 2008)

I've used it during pregnancies too. I had called the company to make sure it was safe and was told absolutely, there's only specific vitamins and minerals in it to help with thinning hair that are not harmful to the baby!


----------

